# Toe warmer packet tips?



## bike981 (Sep 14, 2010)

I rode for the first time with some chemical toe warmer packets in my shoes. Per the instructions, I attached them to the outside, bottom of each sock. I expected the things to give off quite a bit of heat since the instructions warn against placing them directly on bare skin. However, my toes were quite cold and when I took off my shoes the packets were barely warm, even though it was just ~2.5 hours later (packets says they last up to 8 hrs).

Does anyone use these things? If so, are some brands better than others? And where do you put them on your feet? Inside vs. outside the sock? Top of bottom of the foot?


----------



## Lick Skillet (Aug 21, 2011)

When I use them, they go on the outside of the sock and on top of the toes.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

I use the cheaper hand warmers and place them on top of my mountain bike shoes that are mesh on the top and then I wear my booties over top of the shoes and warmers.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

open them to the air and allow them to "breathe" for a while. They are activated by 02 so locked inside your shoe they MAY not be getting enough air. OR they could be old stock and no good any more. I have sealed them in a plastic bag after using for a couple hours and used them a second time.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

cut up an emergency blanket and place it in between the shoe and the insole....

it will make the toe warmers more effective. it does for my snowboard boots


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

I use them the smaller hand warmers on top of my Sidi Ergo2's with booties...

Today added an old wool sock on the outside of the shoe, that helped to keep the warmer in place, then the bootie. I was good for 4hrs in -6C weather with windchills at -10C...

They need O2 to keep them activated so inside the shoe is probably not the best...

Plus how the heck do you have enough room in your shoe...My feet are squeezed into my shoes so tightly that there's not room for anything, but my socks...

Oh yea, and I also store mine in a closed ziplock bag to get a second use out of them...


----------



## Lick Skillet (Aug 21, 2011)

I use the thinner foot specific and it fits just fine inside the shoe. I just wiggle the toes from time to time to get a surge of warmth.


----------



## sanrensho (Jan 2, 2003)

I used toe warmers for the first time yesterday. I tried different placements. On a 1.5 hour ride, I found that placing the toe warmer outside of toebox (between the shoe and shoe covers) was significantly better than a toe warmer placed under the toes (between sock and footbed). 

I don't have enough room in one of my shoes to place the warmer above the toes due to ITS wedges, so I didn't try that placement.


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

Here's the word on warmers, from Grabber:

Products : Hand Warmers

I had no idea they came in so many different flavors.

I was riding with some toe warmers yesterday as well, and mine didn't last more than a couple of hours (mid-twenties, but riding by a river, so it felt very cold.) When I took them out of my shoes at the end of the ride, they were done; they didn't warm up any more after that, even with the exposure to air. I don't know if they were "old stock," or if that would make a difference as long as the stock had its wrapping intact, but I do know they were _much _better than riding without them.

I'm ordering some more.

Edit: I just looked at the packet of the toe warmers. They had a "sell by" date of June 2011.

I'm definitely ordering some more.


----------



## BetweenRides (Oct 11, 2005)

I've experimented with multiple locations. For pretty cold, I'll go with the packet on the bottom of my sock, just in front of the ball of the foot. Next step in cold dressing is using my booties, but if that's not enough, I'll add a second packet on top of the sock over the toes. My winter shoes are old Diadoras with laces, so there plenty of room inside if I loosen them up. If you don't have room in your shoes for adding packets, try adhering the warmer to between 2 socks just at the bulge on the inside ankle of each foot. It works - heats up the blood flowing into the foot.


----------



## jlamb (Jan 28, 2011)

I wear them all winter for mtb, too cold to road ride--- make sure you are opening them up and letting breath before using, very important. I open mine up and leave sit on the seat for the 20 min car ride over to the trails. They do lose some heat once packed in the shoes- it helps to wiggle your toes around or get off the bike and walk a bit. ymmv


----------



## bike981 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for the tips, all. I'm going to try putting the packets on top of my socks the next time and see how that works.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

I've tried a number of ways but keep coming back to top of toes in the shoes. Since the things get "lumpy" as more chemical reaction happens they can get really uncomfortable when under the ball of foot or toes That's especially true after an hour or so. My toes sweat more when the are under as well so that leads to clammy toes.


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

I also get best results on top of toes in the shoes. Since most shoes have some ventilation this keeps a fresh supply of O2 to keep them warm. In low 20's I get about 4 hrs before I can't deal with it anymore. 
As far as where to get them I usually get the hand warmers out of a discount store like Marshalls or TJ Max. You can find a bulk pack of about 8-10 sets for around $8. Great price compared to going to specific cycling or snow/ski store


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Ordering*



xxl said:


> I'm definitely ordering some more.


The best prices I have ever seen were at the checkout of a discount sporting goods shop after deer season (like now). Well under $1 IIRC. I keep a few in my boot bag for really cold days skiing.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Fleet farm ALWAYS has a decent price and HUGE stock.....winter in WI makes them popular


----------



## tntyz (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow, my neoprene booties keep my feet warm enough. I rode in 15 F this weekend with 20 mph wind and no problem with the feet.

Not saying this will work for everyone.


----------



## hdbiker (Aug 2, 2010)

I have the same bad results with the foot warmers. I've followed instructions to expose them to the air for 15 or 20 minutes. I'm dissappointed with the results. The hand warmers are great. The best results I've had with the foot warmers is to put them outside my shoe, on top of the toes and then put on my boots over them. If it's below 25 degrees, my feet get cold.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Shelf life*



hdbiker said:


> I have the same bad results with the foot warmers. I've followed instructions to expose them to the air for 15 or 20 minutes. I'm dissappointed with the results. The hand warmers are great. The best results I've had with the foot warmers is to put them outside my shoe, on top of the toes and then put on my boots over them. If it's below 25 degrees, my feet get cold.


From my experience skiing, there can be a shelf life issue with these things. I have seen some that last 4 hours and others that are done in an hour. I assume that there is enough permeability in the plastic packaging that if they are too old, they are partially burnt up before you open them.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

I use the warmers under my shoe covers on top of my shoes and they seem to work pretty good.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

My wife suffers from cold feet when riding. Even in winter bike shoes. I got her these for Christmas:

Thermosoles Rechargeable Heated Insoles


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

I've taken all sorts of measures to keep my toes warm in the cold, from using those supposed "windproof" covers, to double layers of socks, to added nylon (from an old windbreaker) under the covers and under the insoles, as well as those warmers. The cold wind, however, always has a way of finding its way in and numbing my toes.

While I feel I am blocking the wind with the use of the covers, I feel it is slipping in through the cleats. Thus the reason I tried to block it with the use of nylon under the insoles.

Last winter was the first time I used those warmers. They helped. But on those really cold days they always died out rather quickly. Seeing as I always wore them under my feet, I wonder if the cold that was slipping in through the cleats was negating their heat and prematurely killing them. On my next really cold ride, I'm going to try putting them on top of my toes, and hope the heat circulates better.


----------



## topflightpro (Nov 3, 2004)

I buy them in bulk at Costco - it's like 30 packets for $14.

I put them on the top of my sock by my toes. I tend to angle them to get the best coverage across my toes.

Chemical toe warmers are the difference between a 2 hour ride and a 4 hour ride during the winter, even with booties on.


----------

